# 1972 GTO WW5 Original



## tklaxs119 (Sep 29, 2012)

Just picked up a matching numbers 1972 gto 455 ww5. Drive train is all original and it's a four speed. Have the phs docs. Needs a full resto but with the sale I got pretty much everything I needed for the car. Nos quarters nos hood kr wheels (I could use a pair though) a rare nos bumper, front bumpers etc etc. Anyway what I wanted to know was what is this car worth and how rare is it? I know it's a very rare car, but the ww5 is less well know then a judge because it was at the end of the gto era. I am just trying to figure out which car I should use the best parts in and which I should sell. I have a numbers matching 71 convertible gto 100% completed. I want to keep one but which one??? ThoughtS??

Try to add pics of GTOs 71 and 72 in resto


----------



## Bermuda Blue (Jan 16, 2013)

The average muscle car buyer will be more interested in the convertible. GTO aficionados may value the WW5 higher due to the engine and rarity. With all else being equal, I'd say the 71 convertible is more valuable even if it has the base engine.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ditto. A ragtop will always bring a premium, to a wider range of buyers, too.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Bermuda Blue said:


> The average muscle car buyer will be more interested in the convertible. GTO aficionados may value the WW5 higher due to the engine and rarity. With all else being equal, I'd say the 71 convertible is more valuable even if it has the base engine.


:agree You have the best of both worlds there. Keep em both :cheers


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Yep, Verts are the only thing selling for value right now. 72's in my opinion were one of the most "Muscular" looking GTO's, in the true sense of the word, although they had started weening them of their horsepower with emission standards. Lets see some pics of both cars.


----------



## tklaxs119 (Sep 29, 2012)

Trying to add pics of the 71. Only les me do one at a time on iPad though...
72 ww5 is going to be done soooon...I hope. Frame is off car and completely restored with engine block tranny exhaust hooked up. 
All I gotta do nos is pick up the body...and gently place it on frame :cheers


----------



## tklaxs119 (Sep 29, 2012)

I have JA wheels...I thought it was the code for 71 cont...but I was told recently it was JT??

'71 'vert, Interior, Engine, 72 ww5, 72 engine


----------



## tklaxs119 (Sep 29, 2012)

I guess that makes sense, convertibles being more desirable.
The 1972 is a HO car though, and there were fewer than that of even the 71 convt. 
However, the 72 has everything original on it. The dashpad was cherry when i found it! Still supple i couldnt believe it. All the KR wheels were there. The orginal carb was there. Frame even has the original stamping. 
71 has orginal drive train but has had some work done on it throughout its existance. Hood is a nos one (more valuable? lighter and more durable deff) wheels are questionable..not sure if it had JA or JT (have a set of JA's). 

So: 1971 GTO 400 Convtible VS. 1972 GTO 455 HO WW5


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

When the top goes down, the price goes up..........


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

ppurfield001 said:


> When the top goes down, the price goes up..........


...are we still talking about cars??


----------

